# bulking results



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

So started my first bulk around 3 weeks ago. Aiming for 3000kcals per day, and a weight increase of around 1ib per week.

I have managed to hit all goals and have been steadily going up the scales by 1ib p/w

The thing is though, in some areas I think I might be a bit bigger, but then again I can't really see where this weight is going?

Haven't put on much fat either.

Anybody been like this?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

.


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

3 weeks ago, wouldn't bother looking for any noticeable signs mate. Check at 3 months


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

bump for more input? First time bulking


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

As said, you need more time. 2lb a month natty is about average, so 4lb is going somewhere. If you climbing the scales and the weights are increasing then your doing something right. Take measurements, take pictures and review in a few months. Whats your weight? age? split?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> As said, you need more time. 2lb a month natty is about average, so 4lb is going somewhere. If you climbing the scales and the weights are increasing then your doing something right. Take measurements, take pictures and review in a few months. Whats your weight? age? split?


Yeah strengths going up.

As of wednesday I was 12.8 stone

Im 19

And split started off as push/pull/legs

But is now:

Back

chest/shoulders

legs

arms

First week of doing this split anyway. Just to see how it goes as I felt I would benefit more from a seperate arms day


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

If your bulking i wouldn't bother with a separate arm day, you'll get all the workout you need from doing back and chest. I never trained arms for a whole year due to injury and they still grew.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

You reckon wack them back on the end of chest/back to finish them off?

Also was thinking about maybe bulk for a further 3/4 weeks. Then do a mini cut? Keep bf in check? As I will be bulking hopefully up untill september


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2012)

bumpetidy bump


----------

